# Specs Galore



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Loaded up the Canoe Saturday morning and headed to Rudee with my 12 year old son. Launched at Owl Creek an went after them. Fished around for a while catching one here and two there until we found the motherload. We caught around 60 Speckled Trout, 3 Flounder and 2 Pups. Ended up with 4 keeper Specs, 15",15",17" and a fat 20", onr nice 20" Flounder and a 21" Pup for the cooler. I think it was some of the most fun fishing Corbin has ever had. He flat wore the fish out catching all the keepers except the Flounder, I did get one fish for the box. Pearl Gulp Swimming Mullet on a red head was the ticket. Corbin is out of school Tuesday and has requested another visit to Rudee. 

With all the small Specs around the fishing should be good in a couple years.


Dean


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

way to go dude thats awesome :fishing:


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

thats awesome


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Great Report!!


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

nice job!


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

Killer, it's awesome to see a dad spending that quality time with his kid. Good on ya brother! :fishing:


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Awesome memories right there! Days like that get both the young and old stoked for the next trip.


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

PoBenda said:


> Killer, it's awesome to see a dad spending that quality time with his kid. Good on ya brother! :fishing:


Thanks. Makes me feel good when he has a good day. Corbin can fish so that happens on a regular basis. He has no school tomorrow so we are leaving early a.m. going after them again.


Dean


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I think I was there and turned you on to where to fish. Not sure, though. I was in a yellow yak. Could've been someone else with a young lad in a canoe. Good job!


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

I've got the day off as well, I'll be sitting under the bridge on the rocks. If you come down that far give me a holler.


----------



## Canvasback (May 6, 2010)

Way to go Corbin! Good luck Tuesday that is what is all about! Youth and fishing are combination to secure the future for all of us.


----------



## Mr.P (Sep 1, 2009)

[With all the small Specs around the fishing should be good in a couple years.]



All that means is there almost big enough to get there heads caught in the gill nets.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Mr.P said:


> [With all the small Specs around the fishing should be good in a couple years.]
> 
> 
> 
> All that means is there almost big enough to get there heads caught in the gill nets.


SAD


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice job Dean getting the boy on some fish.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Its always great to be fishing with your kids, catching is just a bonus !!!!! great report !!!!


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

wannabeangler said:


> I think I was there and turned you on to where to fish. Not sure, though. I was in a yellow yak. Could've been someone else with a young lad in a canoe. Good job!


I think so. We did catch quit a few in that spot but moved late, right before dark and caught most of the nicer fish. Today was good as well.


Dean


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Dean were you in a green canoe taht was trasnported on top of a pick up truck? If so I think that maybe I may have seen you as you were gettin ready to launch.


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

Nice report on the fish and even better one on family activities!


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Fishman said:


> Dean were you in a green canoe taht was trasnported on top of a pick up truck? If so I think that maybe I may have seen you as you were gettin ready to launch.


I do have a green canoe but was hauling it on top of my gas miser Buick. It gets 25mpg so we run it as much as possible.


----------

